# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Gezonde voeding en levenswijze na een hartinfarct

## FRANCOIS580

*Gezonde voeding en levenswijze na een hartinfarct* 

Je werd het slachtoffer van een hartinfarct, en wil dat uiteraard geen tweede keer meemaken? Wees dan in de eerste plaats blij en gelukkig dat je dit nog kunt na vertellen! Wellicht slik je flink wat geneesmiddelen, maar je kan er zelf heel wat aan doen om je hart extra te beschermen en je levenskwaliteit na een hartinfarct te verhogen. Dat kan in de eerste plaats door een aangepaste en gezonde levensstijl. Maar een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding in combinatie met voldoende lichaamsbeweging is minstens even belangrijk om je risico op een hartinfarct tot een strikt minimum te beperken! 

Bij een hartinfarct wordt je kransslagader plots afgesloten. Daardoor krijgt een gedeelte van je hartspier onvoldoende zuurstof. Razendvlug ingrijpen is dan levensnoodzakelijk, anders loopt je hart onherstelbare schade op. Hartinfarcten komen in de meeste gevallen voor bij patiënten ouder dan 35. Hartinfarcten kunnen, maar dat hoeft gelukkig niet altijd zo te zijn, levensbedreigend zijn. Vooral tijdens een hartinfarct en de eerste uren daarna is overlijden zeker niet denkbeeldig. Eens uit het ziekenhuis ontslagen zijn zowel je overlevingskansen als je levenskwaliteit opmerkelijk gestegen. Een gezonde voeding en levenswijze doen wonderen. Na een hartinfact start je bij voorkeur zo vlug mogelijk met je gewone activiteiten. Dat beperkt de kans op eventuele complicaties. Eens terug thuis is het noodzakelijk je revalidatieprogramma verder te zetten door het strikt volgen van een persoonlijk oefenprogramma. Een patiënt met een hartinfarct wordt gemiddeld na drie tot maximum tien dagen uit het ziekenhuis ontslagen.Twee maanden later kan de meerderheid der patiënten zijn dagdagelijkse activiteiten hervatten. Bij ouderen of zij die al eerder het slachtoffer van een hartinfarct werden, ligt dat uiteraard anders.

*Risicofactoren op hartinfarct*
Er zijn uiteraard een aantal belangrijke factoren die je risico op een levensbedreigend hartinfarct sterk verhogen, en waar je nochtans zelf veel kan aan doen om dergelijk hartfalen te voorkomen. De belangrijkste factoren die een hartinfarct negatief beïnvloeden zijn:
•Erfelijkheid: kregen je ouder, je broers en/of je zussen voor hun zestigste verjaardag met een hartinfacrt af te rekenen, dan vergroot ook jouw risico. Aan je erfelijke belasting kun je uiteraard niets doen. Je risico op een hartinfarct kun je echter wel gunstig beïnvloeden door alle andere risicofactoren tot een minimum te beperken.

• *Roken:* iedereen kent ondertussen wel de nadelige invloed van roken op de gezondheid van je hart. Roken zorgt mee voor ernstige afwijkingen van je bloedvaten, en dat kan leiden tot een hartinfarct. Rokers kunnen reeds op jonge leeftijd het slachtoffer worden van een hartinfarct. Stoppen met roken is de enige uitweg.
• *Hoge bloeddruk:* is bijzonder schadelijk voor de vaatwand en bevordert het ontstaan van plaques die een negatieve rol spelen bij het ontstaan van een hartinfarct. Een te hoog cholesterolgehalte doet je aders dicht slibben waardoor je risico op een hartinfarct sterk verhoogd.
• *diabetes:*.../...

Lees verder...

----------

